# Raft Rentals in New Mexico



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Santa Fe Rafting is who i have guided for for long time. We rent boats, and have setups for multi day chama, which we do in August. So i know you could rent boat, frame and oars at the least, maybe also boxes and drybags if its early season, and their not in use. I know the boss also rents duckies and paddle rafts by the day for day runs. 
505-988-4914
[email protected] 
Owners name is Russell, Tell him Abe Referred you. 
Edit: Email is better for a few more weeks, he is away in the winters...
I have no idea of prices for multiday, I know its $100/day for day use stuff. He is all about making deals and selling boats too. EVERRYthing is for sale...lol....
ALso there is kokopelli, New wave, NMRT, Far flung,Cottams &Los Rios in the Taos area.
and if all else fails I have raft and oars, but i havent gotten a frame made yet. I can work something out with you although i am woefully short on my setup. (too much kayaking/ski/biking gear to update every year it seems like) 
SYOTR


----------



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

As abron mentioned, Kokopelli Rafting in Santa Fe rents rafts, IKs, and associated gear for both day runs and overnights. Office number is 505-983-3734, but the office won't be staffed until early or mid April. However, you can contact John Seiner (the owner) any time via email at [email protected].


----------



## lhindman (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks so much, I'll check them out. I have a nicely outfitted raft myself but others going are in need. Thanks again.


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Rafting outfitters could hook it up I bet, San Juan College has good gear they rent out too for solid rates.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

If the rest of your group is coming in from the North, we have a full fleet of raft, kayak & SUP rentals available. https://www.riversports.com/rentals/#rafts


----------



## lhindman (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks to all, this is very helpful.


----------

